# Piggie in need.



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi there everyone, I have a friend with a guinea pig in _dire_ need of your help. Her guinea pigs name is Frizzle. She is mysteriously loosing fur day by day and we are pretty sure its because of Ovarian cysts. She has all the symptoms of it, grumpy, irritated, and just not herself. The big clue to this is the fur loosing near the back end. I know this isn't a mouse but i know that everyone here on Fancy Mice Breeders has a big place in there heart for animals. This guinea pig needs you. Her owner has a website that she makes custom homemade clay pets on. She does all sorts of animals such as Mice, Rats, Hamsters, Guinea Pigs, Rabbits and Chinchillas. All I am asking of you is to go to her website and order some adorable little clay animals! They are a very reasonable price, and she does wonderful customs of your pet. Send her a picture and she will make your clay pet look the same as your real . She is using every last penny she makes from her website to pay for the vet bill of Frizzle. 
Her website where you may purchase the clay pets, and have custom requests is bellow.

http://pigified.webs.com/

Can you resist this face? I don't think so.... :lol:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

If anyone going to the ECMA show in December would like to order one, I can have them all shipped here, and pass them out at the show, to save on shipping.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Rhatsputin! Frizzle will surely appreciate your help, as well as I will :mrgreen:


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Do you think she would she ship to the UK?

Frizzle is adorable :love1


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

NuttySian said:


> Do you think she would she ship to the UK?
> 
> Frizzle is adorable :love1


I shall ask her right now and get back to you in a private message 
Frizzle says thank you! heehee.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Shipping to the UK is available! YAY! :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hair loss is generally on the sides of the tummy with ovarian cysts, not on the back end... but anyway, I digress.

Poor piggy!! How old is she?


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

WillowDragon said:


> Hair loss is generally on the sides of the tummy with ovarian cysts, not on the back end... but anyway, I digress.
> 
> Poor piggy!! How old is she?


When I said back end i ment like the whole back end lol, she has hair missing on the belly torwards the back too  
She is only about 2 or 3 years old. possibly younger. :mrgreen:


----------

